# What brand T3?



## TrojanMan60563 (May 24, 2004)

Has anyone used the Esfar Labs Cytomel, or the Berlin Chemical Cytomel? I'm trying to find out whats the better product and some feedback on either. Thanks guys


----------



## Pitboss (May 24, 2004)

Never used it, never will. Had two bottles that I just threw out too. Don't fuk with this stuff. The side effects are fuk up!! Could be on thyroid pills for life. Stick to clen if anything.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 25, 2004)

People who had been mistakenly diagnosed with hypothyroid and Rx'd T3 were taken off T3 after YEARS of use and returned to normal endogenous T3 levels in weeks.  The crash from thyroid meds is exagerrated.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 25, 2004)

When I take it I am going to taper up and down. I wasn't planning on going higher then 50-75mcg per day. I am not going to take it for a while, but I want to start stocking up on stuff. I just want some opinions on different brands and what the experiences are on them.


----------



## Mudge (May 25, 2004)

There are several ways to have ESS. Either way it appears that thyroid supplementation causing a dead thyroid is bullcrap. It takes 5-8 weeks at the outset to bounce back even after years of being on.


----------



## Pitboss (May 25, 2004)

Well for me I'd rather not take the chance. Besides my bottles expired.. LOL


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 25, 2004)

Is the Berlin Chemical Cytomel better then the Esfar Labs? Has anyone used either of them or have a comment on these two products?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> There are several ways to have ESS.



Enlarged Scrotum Syndrome?


----------



## Mudge (May 25, 2004)

Euthyroid Sick Syndrome.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 26, 2004)

I like my syndrome better.

Torjan, I almost forgot...I am using the esfar labs T3, working pretty well if you ask me, but I have notihig to base it on.  I have dropped quite a bit of fat in 3 weeks, prolly about twice as much as I would have had I just gone with an EC stack.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the post Dale. What what does your taper/dose look like?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 26, 2004)

Only went to 75 mcg, will taper 4 days each at 50, 37.5, 25, 12.5


----------



## mousie (May 26, 2004)

Babe, just say, "No" to T3.


----------



## Mudge (May 26, 2004)

Nothing wrong with using T3. If you gave him a reason that would probably help your cause.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 26, 2004)

Not to intrude, but I would imagine her withholding sex from him would be reason enough.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 26, 2004)

Mudge she is saying I shouldn't use T3 because my Mom's thyroid is bad. I explained to her that her thyroid has probably been going bad for years due to female problems. My moms hormones have been wacked since I was a kid. She had a lot of complications with giving birth to my and my sister. I feel that her thyroid going bad had a lot to do with her female troubles over many years. Hell when I was a kid my mom used to have to shave under her chin cause he had man hair on her chin cause her hormones were all messed up. I don't feel I am at a greater risk for thyroid issues. How about some feedback on this. Oh and mousie my girlfriend also didn't want me to do steroids cause she is afraid I am going to lose my mind and beat her...duh


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 26, 2004)

If she minds her Ps and Qs there won't be any problem.   

Jus playin.


----------



## Power Rabbit (May 26, 2004)

Hmm i dont know much about thyroid problems, but i bet hardasnails does. Hes been haveing some very bad times these days with it. Makes ya step back and wonder if your ready to screw up your body


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 26, 2004)

I think Hardasnails issue was more or less caused by his GH use.


----------



## mousie (May 26, 2004)

I'm just concerned...that's all.  After a lot of the negative stuff I've heard about T3 and due to his mom's thyroid history, I just don't want TrojanMan to end up having problems.


----------



## Mudge (May 26, 2004)

Of men and women, more women are on thyroid medication. Typically its poor T4 to T3 conversion.

You wont shut your thyroid down by using T3.


----------



## Mudge (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TrojanMan60563 *_
> Oh and mousie my girlfriend also didn't want me to do steroids cause she is afraid I am going to lose my mind and beat her...duh



Yeah I remember that, which is thankfully nothing but bullcrap.


----------



## mousie (May 26, 2004)

Okay, well I know of couple who had been dating for 5.5 years.  They recently broke up because all of the steroids that he has been taking have all gone to his head and he started really treating her like shit.  TrojanMan and I have seen this guy's behavior in person, and it's disgusting.

I don't want TrojanMan to end up getting addicted to steroids and end up ruining what we have built up together so far in our relationship of 3.5 years.  Him and I still need to continue on with our conversation about what is expected of each other while he is on roids.  I know that being on roids and having such a strict diet/lifestyle will make him moody, but I just don't want to end up being unhappy.


----------



## Mudge (May 27, 2004)

Diet makes a lot of people moody, its not steroids.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 27, 2004)

I appreciate that mousie worries about my health, but she worries about more then that. She doesn't like the idea of me getting leaner. She feels that I am going to get too much attention from the ladies when I go out. I'm not a bad looking guy now and I've told her if I didn't want to be with her anymore I wouldn't have a problem getting a new girlfriend. I do mention how I want to go out with friends and flaunt my body when I get the six pac abs. I don't think that gives her a reason to be insecure. I explained that I work hard in the gym to have a nice body and I want to show off my hard work. That is nothing wrong with that IMO. Women go get big fake titties then walk around in tight little half shirts showing their tight little tummy and huge breasts. So what wrong with me showing a little skin? I'm proud of what I accomplish


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 27, 2004)

So in essence, she is trying to cockblock you?


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> So in essence, she is trying to cockblock you?


  LMAO


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 27, 2004)

You could put it that way Dale. She has no reason to act that way. She would be a much happier person ( and so would I ) if she would try harder to not be so insecure. I know if I was worried about her cheating all the time I would have a nervous break down. Can we say lack of trust?


----------



## Mudge (May 27, 2004)

A little jealousy to me is flattering, when its honest jealousy then its a spit in my face.


----------



## Power Rabbit (May 28, 2004)

Believe me. Steady girls are not the way to go. As a girl gets more comfortable around you, they become sooo much less attractive. 

Maby its the Sig Ep in me, but i cant stand getting into the same girl every day. day after day.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 28, 2004)

Mudge jelousy is cute when its subtle...not when its swimfan type shit...lol....Knowing your wanted/needed does make you feel good. I think being too jelous can actually hurt the progress of a relationship. Obviously if things are not like you want them at level 2 then why would you step up the game to level 3.


----------



## Auriflex (May 28, 2004)

Someone who feels free to openly question, even make somewhat disparaging remarks about someone they purportedly care about - isn't ready for level 2, much less level 3.

There are ways to handle issues that arise in relationships - but saying things like "would have no problem getting another girl" etc...is just childish, and tauntingly so.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 28, 2004)

Auriflex the point I am trying to make is that me wanting to bodybuild and have a nice body has nothing to do with getting women. I can do that now if I wanted to. She thinks me getting big and buff is just me trying to get women. Or get more attention from women. Everyone likes the feeling of being attractive to the opposite sex. I am just pointing out that I am already an attractive guy. I am bodybuilding for myself not for anyone else.


----------



## Auriflex (May 28, 2004)

I understand what you're saying, but saying it here is a terrible place to work out issues or differences.  Actually, it's probably the worst place.

Too many people, me included, will take an opinion and post whether you want them to or not.  This may agree or disagree with your mindset - but rarely is it helpful to your situation.

I believe that when you think about it, you will agree that somethings are better left to discuss in person, and in private.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 28, 2004)

So how about that T3?..lol..can I ramp like this?

12.5
25
37.5
50
62.5
75
62.5
50
37.5
25
12.5

How many days should I take to ramp up and down. I assume its probably more important to ramp down slower then ramping up?


----------



## Mudge (May 28, 2004)

I took longer to taper down because I was using liquid so it was easy to do so. Tapering itself may be overrated, as one persons blood results showed that even 25mcg inhibited their thyroid in something like 3 days.

I would run around 6 weeks or so myself in total, if you want to go longer its been done.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 28, 2004)

Mudge when ramping up how many days should I spend on each dose until I get to 75mcg? I was thinking ramping down 3-4 days each dose. I wanted to spend 2 weeks at full dose so a 6 week cycle will probably be what I end up doing.


----------



## Mudge (May 28, 2004)

I ramped up pretty fast because I had no unbearable sides like the headaches (more attributed to clen probably). I sweat plenty on the stuff though. I was wearing really thin T shirts out in the friggin cold and I only went up to 30 drops (2.08mcg per).

I'll be trying clen pretty soon for the first time. I want to see what it can do via anti-catabolism as well as the claims of "brown fat burning" and so on.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 28, 2004)

what is brown fat buring? On T3 did you drop a lot of BF? Would an ECA/T3 stack be similar to Clen/T3?


----------



## Mudge (May 28, 2004)

T3 worked pretty well but I wasn't using very much so it could have been much better. At that time I was not open to using clen but together they would have been better, and I was worried about muscle wasting with T3 so I didn't dose it very high.

Brown bodyfat is reddish orange bodyfat stores in the body where blood flow is much greater. I'd have to look up where this is most found in the body though as I dont recall.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 29, 2004)

Is the brown fat harder to lose? More dangerous to have? Is that the fat that is under the ab muscles? I hear men that drink alot actually get fat under their abs..thats why their big bellies are firm and not jiggly. I am going to avoid clen after I've been reading that its been making lab animals hearts lose muscle and eventually cause heart failure. I realize its effect on people is different then a horse. I just don't feel ready to use it yet.


----------



## Mudge (May 29, 2004)

Its in one of Duchaine's books I'd have to look it up. Bodyopus is the title.

Clen is only good for a couple weeks at a time.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 31, 2004)

Ok I think I've finally got my T3 cycle down. I am going to run it 6 weeks. I want a little feedback on the cycle to make sure it looks ok.

25,25,25,25,50,50,50,50,50,75,75,75,75,75,75,75,75,75,75,75,75,50,50,50,50,50,50,50,25,25,25,25,25,25,25,12.5,12.5,12.5,12.5,12.5,12.5,12.5mcg.


----------



## supertech (May 31, 2004)

wow...do you really have to run t3 that long...I was under the impression that you could run it 20 days for good results


----------



## Mudge (May 31, 2004)

You can run T3 forever if you wanted to.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 31, 2004)

I read on a few different profile sites that T3 is cycled 4-6 weeks. If this cycle is too much please let me know. The last thing I want to do if mess up my thyroid. I may only go up to 50mcg a day. Its going to depend on how it effects me. I am not going to suffer on high doses if I'm going to feel like ass all day. I want a few opinions here on that cycle length,dose, and ramp


----------



## Mudge (May 31, 2004)

I've already posted several times, after being on for years at a time people have bounced back within 5 weeks. I am not however 100% positive I posted the study here.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 31, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Brown bodyfat is reddish orange bodyfat stores in the body where blood flow is much greater. I'd have to look up where this is most found in the body though as I dont recall.


I think Duchaine also likened it to baby fat.  That can be accumulated on the back on hips and legs.  Can also depend on the gender as to where it accumulates.

I kept my t-3 dose at 50mcg for for the duration of my cycle with very little crash.  I prefer longer low dose cycles rather than mega dose ramp up/down ones.  I would ramp down for a few days but nothing complicated.  Keep it simple.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 31, 2004)

I'm going to play the dose by ear but I won't go higher then 75mcg. For those that have used T3 does it give you the feeling of being on something like say how you feel on an ECA stack with the jitters and increased heart rate?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 1, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> I think Duchaine also likened it to baby fat.  That can be accumulated on the back on hips and legs.  Can also depend on the gender as to where it



Lower back/back rings a bell. He said something about people who retain a lot of fat there.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 1, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> For those that have used T3 does it give you the feeling of being on something like say how you feel on an ECA stack with the jitters and increased heart rate?



T3 doesn't give jitters, clen reportedly does at higher doses. I dont feel a damn thing on an ECA stack other than I have some energy if I was lethargic beforehand.

I did get occasional hot flashes on T3, and plenty of sweat.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 1, 2004)

sweat I can deal with. when I was on Methyl-D I would sweat like a pig all day long sitting there doing nothing. With ECA stack I have to take half the regular dose in order to not get the jitters really bad. I almost get a paranoid feeling on that stuff if I take regular dose.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 1, 2004)

Not sure about ephedrine but caff does give some people anxiety. I am generally not affected by many things adversely, although supposedly I can't take demerol which is a common drug. This goes along with me not believing in a lot of products, things just dont want to work for me, so there are not a lot of supplements I buy into.

Ultimate Orange was a product that worked for me, yet I would never have classified it as a hardcore stimulant or anything, but certainly it helped me out when I was feeling a bit tired when I wanted to hit the gym.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2004)

Still running it, getting my most dramatic results now.  I ate like an asshole this weekend Friday through Monday and my abs are better than a week ago.  Now that I know 75mcg is a tolerable dose for me, next time I won't ramp up.

Everything going well, sweatin like a mofo.


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> T3 worked pretty well but I wasn't using very much so it could have been much better. At that time I was not open to using clen but together they would have been better, and I was worried about muscle wasting with T3 so I didn't dose it very high.
> 
> Brown bodyfat is reddish orange bodyfat stores in the body where blood flow is much greater. I'd have to look up where this is most found in the body though as I dont recall.


I believe that the majority of brown fat is located in the middle back between the shoulder blades.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks GP


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Thanks GP


No problem, just saw a spot where I could help.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Mudge I don't think todays Ultimate orange is anything like it was like 5 years ago when I would take it. I had the jug of powder that you mix with water, and its like instant insanity in like 20 minutes. That stuff was unreal. I'm assuming thats why the formula was changed. I can swear I heard something about it being banned...then it came out again.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 1, 2004)

It was taken off the shelf YEARS ago and reformulated, and even that was pulled YEARS ago I had thought. It had ephedrine in it originally which is why it was pulled VOLUNTARILY, this was like my first friggin post on this forum when I signed up so its been gone for at least those 2 years but I'd say more like 3-5.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 1, 2004)

Thats stuff worked great. It would really help you focus and give you mad energy for working out. Its a shame they did away with the original stuff.  It really worked. The only downside to it was when you didn't take it you wouldn't feel like even going to the gym.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 2, 2004)

Well thats exactly why I took it, was to get rid of lethargy because at that time the gym I went to I could not go any earlier than midnight or so. I never got a huge boost out of anything, it simply was enough to remove my lethargy and keep me energized during the workout. I dont get wired or anything like that but it was certainly great stuff.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 2, 2004)

Your lucky you don't get all jittery..did you have a problem going to bed after that. I don't workout until 10pm-midnight most nights of the week. I take the ECA before I can I am just can't fall asleep sometimes


----------



## Mudge (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm a lifelong insomniac, I just dont get side effects from things like many people do. Heck I am immune practically to pot, it only hit me once and that was + alcohol. Most of the times if something hits me its very transparent to where I dont notice, same with coffee, I used to drink it right up till bedtime because I drank so damn much.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 2, 2004)

does that mean you probably don't get as good of effects from gear as someone that is more sensitive to things? Cause drugs like weed hit my ass so hard. I get tore up from the floor up when I get stoned. I don't do that often, matter of fact I can't remember the extact last time I did it. I just know it gets me STONED bad!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 2, 2004)

There are different receptors so I dont know about that, I respond plenty well to test although right now I certainly dont respond like I did during my first cycle. Eating though itself is time consuming and more difficult, right now I am away from homw for around 12 hours of the day just dealing with work, so that makes things a bit tough too.

Supplements in general just never did a whole lot for me. I did like the old Hot Stuff though, in high doses of course.   I did acid a few times (5) and enjoyed it.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 2, 2004)

I've done a few different drugs in my days. I have always reacted sensitive to all of them. I hope that means that the effects of the steroids will be very effective too.


----------

